# SCode payment method



## franshorn (26/1/18)

Quite a random question, but anyone know of any vendors that allow for payment with SCode?


----------



## Silver (26/1/18)

Have moved this to "Who has stock" for you @franshorn so vendors can discuss payment methods freely here if they choose to.


----------

